# Tonka Truck



## BMyers (Oct 5, 2007)

When I was a kid I recall seeing in a magazine an article to convert a small Tonka Truck to steam power. Does anyone recall that or have that article ?


----------



## Tin Falcon (Oct 6, 2007)

BMyers:
The plans were done by James Senft PHD 

Your best bet is to contact Village press they should be able  provide a copy 

http://www.homeshopmachinist.net/

Address

Village Press Inc.
2779 Aero Park Drive
Traverse City, Mi 49686

Phone

800-327-7377
800-447-7367 Circulation (reprints, subscriptions)

Live Steam
P.O. Box 1810
Traverse City, MI 49685-1810

1-800-447-7367
Tin


----------



## Anselme (Oct 6, 2007)

I believe I have a set of those plans in an old hardcover book of collected Popular Science plans and projects from the '50's.  Send me your e-mail and I'll see about getting you a set.
           Anselme


----------



## tattoomike68 (Oct 6, 2007)

E mail set to me too please. [email protected]


----------



## tmuir (Apr 20, 2008)

Not sure if this is the one you mean but one was designed by a J R Senft and produced by the Edelstaal company.

Here is a link to pictures of one.
http://modelsteam.myfreeforum.org/about5971.html


----------



## HS93 (Apr 20, 2008)

This may also give you some ideas for the rest of there range.
Peter

http://www.crabfu.com/steamtoys/


----------



## shred (Apr 20, 2008)

Senft's steam truck is also in one of the Steam and Stirling Engines You Can Build books, but I don't recall if it's book 1 or 2 right now-- if you want to go that route, I can look it up.


----------



## Harold Lee (Apr 23, 2008)

It was in "Steam & Stirling - Book 1" - As has been mentioned it was written by James Senft. I have the book
but it is currently loaned out. I do not remember if there were actial construction plans or just a feature article. If you have to purchase the book, call Joe Rice at Bay Com and ask him if it is plans or just an article.

http://www.bay-com.com/

You might also contact James Senft directly and ask him. He is a professor university of Wisconsin.

http://www.uwrf.edu/math/faculty&staff/senft.html

Good Luck,
Harold
<disclaimer alert> BTW - I have no association with either the business or institution <end of disclaimer>


----------



## Tin Falcon (Apr 23, 2008)

Harold Lee  said:
			
		

> It was in "Steam & Stirling - Book 1" - As has been mentioned it was written by James Senft. I have the book
> but it is currently loaned out. I do not remember if there were actial construction plans or just a feature article. Harold
> <disclaimer alert> BTW - I have no association with either the business or institution <end of disclaimer>



The Tonka Truck is only mentioned in passing in the S + S Book 1 it also shows a photo. It is basicaly an aside as part of another article. 
Tin


----------



## shred (Apr 23, 2008)

Tin Falcon  said:
			
		

> The Tonka Truck is only mentioned in passing in the S + S Book 1 it also shows a photo. It is basicaly an aside as part of another article.
> Tin


You are correct.. the caption even says "plans for the truck are not included in this book". They aren't in book 2 either.


----------



## paulj84003 (Apr 24, 2008)

I believe the plans were in Popular Mechanic magazine many years ago. Jim


----------



## mopar92 (Aug 10, 2008)

I have the kit ,and the plans send me your address and Ill mail you a copy. If i remember right you can see one on youtube. I built the train first its all most done. It runs fine but the burner is hard to control.


----------



## mopar92 (Aug 10, 2008)

Also check out www.smokstak.com scroll down to "vintage toys steam engines and motor " they just had a posting on it. good luck mike


----------



## 19ted54 (Jun 1, 2014)

Has anyone got the plans - I know, it is a very old thread, but I'm trying to find the plans!

mopar92, are you still around?


----------



## Tin Falcon (Jun 1, 2014)

Ted I think a lot of us would like to know where to find or purchase these plans. 
I for one have one of these trucks on my shelf would love to convert it. 

the only info I have been able to find is a four page info ad in PM magazine Nov 1974 page 146 .
I hope this helps. And if you like this forum please help us and post an introduction in the welcome area. 

Tin


----------



## Tin Falcon (Jun 1, 2014)

How bad do you want one??? found this on e-bay original NOS kit for the steam powered pickup truck included the truck blueprints and the materials kit. $199 obo. 

Steam powered tonka pick up kit
Tin


----------

